# Accomodation for a Month



## shovaan1408 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi All

Il be visiting Singapore from the 27 March to the 27 April. I'm looking for cheap accomodation from the 1st April onwards, is there any advise on how to get this or any one knows of any 1 offering. Thanks in advance 

Shovaan


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

You don't have much choices -- if you can afford, check out Serviced apartments.

If you are budget starved, check out hostels .. 

Other places don't allow short term rental.


----------



## aneres4 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Shovaan,

How many people are traveling with you or are you traveling alone? Will you be in Singapore for work or leisure? Some serviced apartments in Singapore offer a better rate than hotel for a one month stay but there are a few private apartments for rent too. Any budget you are working on?


----------



## shovaan1408 (Mar 14, 2012)

I will be traveling alone, my visit is for business and pleasure heard positive things about Singapore and I would like to see for myself. I am working on a budget but I don't know what a reasonable amount is for accommodation


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

anares4: how about you give some indications ? or are you trying to 'price' the place based on the budget ??


----------



## aneres4 (Mar 17, 2012)

A comfortable spacious 1-bedroom service residence is usually approx S$8K for the central district or downtown area. Service residence usually comes with daily housekeeping services with facilities like the swimming pool, gym and 24H security. Some come with concierge services to help you navigate your way around Singapore. It is an ideal accommodation that is cheaper than hotel for 1-month stay yet to don't have to worry that you can't get any help to get around to various places in Singapore. Best for expats because the nice environment of a home away from home will help you settle down quickly in Singapore with the help of the friendly staffs. 

If your budget does not allow the luxury of staying in the service residence, you may want to consider renting private studio or 1-bedroom apartment for approx S$4-6K in the central district. Alternatively, you may want to consider renting private studio or 1 bedroom apartment away from central area for approx S$3K. However, these apartments/condos hardly accept 1-month stay so it will be very tough to search for them. 

If the above are still out of your budget range, you will have to make do with hostels.

Hope the above helps.


----------



## aneres4 (Mar 17, 2012)

Forgot to add on that most service residences are fully furnished while the private apartments range from unfurnish to fully furnished (depending on the rental rates).

And I do have contacts who can help to find a place that fits your budget or preference if you are keen at serenagohgz AT gmail DOT com.


----------



## brownknight (Mar 21, 2012)

shovaan1408 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Il be visiting Singapore from the 27 March to the 27 April. I'm looking for cheap accomodation from the 1st April onwards, is there any advise on how to get this or any one knows of any 1 offering. Thanks in advance
> 
> Shovaan


Greetings.

There are a few websites where you can go to look for short-term (ie one month) accommodations.

First of all, you should mention where you're from and what kind of visa you have.

If you have a multiple journey visa, you should apply for a malaysian multiple entry visa as well and stay at a budget hotel near Larkin Bus Terminal. I suggest you google ghazrinbudgethotel. SBS Bus Service 170 from Larkin to the Customs, Immigration and Quarantine (CIQ) Complex starts from 5.40 am, all the way upto 12.00 am. It'll take you 30 minutes tops to get through customs and get your passport stamped, and a bus comes every 10-15 minutes.

If you have a single journey visa, you have to look for short-term accommodations on one of the many websites available. Singapore Roomsdb and Singapore Gumtree are two free sites, but beware of scam artistes offering great rooms at cheap prices, but asking for money via Western Union.

Another option is to put up at one of the backpacker's hostels in town.

I've been in singapore for the past 3-4 months, and I've moved 4 times in the first 3 months alone, so i know how the prices are.

Most Singaporeans live in flats built by the Housing Development Board (HDB). HDB flats have a similar layout, there's the master bedroom, which has an attached toilet, and there are 1 or 2 common bedrooms, that share a common toilet, which is usually located somewhere near the kitchen (read, not attached to your room).

The rental rate for a furnished common room can vary from 500-750 SGD, while master bedrooms can be from 750-1200 SGD per month. The location and conditions of the room dictate the price range.

There are real estate agents who cater mostly for long term tenancy, so look for direct owner ads, which are rare. Depending on which areas you are looking to visit, I could guide you as to which area is suitable for your stay in Singapore, but you need to provide more details.

This is actually my first post in this forum, as I just joined here. If you need more info, feel free to contact me via YM nhip2000 or skype brownknight, I'd love to help you out.

Take care
Brown


----------

